# Drawer additions



## Aukai (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm running out of room for drawer space, could it be I have the addiction/affliction. A lot of the collection comes from lot buying, and what to do with the extras. I added 3 sets of mid chests. If you are able, you can learn a lot about HSS bits when you buy someones sale blanks that are shaped already. I just watch for key name brand blanks, and have been pleasantly surprised how well some work.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 2, 2020)

Rookie stuff ! I still see WAY too much floor space !


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 2, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Rookie stuff ! I still see WAY too much floor space !



he has to leave room for future lava flows....................


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 2, 2020)

Mid boxes are a great addition, I have 27 of them in the shop, save lots of room, no pesky hinge top to deal with.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm trying to get the Kennedy high enough so I don't put stuff on top of it, but can still see in to the top


----------

